# Happily houseless quits social media???



## vantramp2016

So i was searching the web for happily houseless from facebook to twitter and youtube i looked to see if he had any more new videos up and it looks like he has taken them down . as i always enjoyed his videos about being free and his attitude on freedom!! i do know that he has a brain tumor i hope that it didn't get any worse and i hope that he still has his wheels under him!!!

does anyone know what happened to him there's a rumor going around that he quit social media


----------



## vantramp2016

ok so i got on my google machine and it looks like his new youtube channel is van dave though there's only 3 videos up so far


----------



## EphemeralStick

Sooo... issue resolved then? You want to keep this thread up or should we remove it? Or better yet we can re-purpose it! Why don'tcha post some of his videos so we can all take a gander.


----------



## vantramp2016

i guess he did quit social media!!! i hope his condition didn't get worse


----------



## Matt Derrick

@vantramp2016 you should really upload a profile pic.


----------



## Kim Chee

I hope you're able to reconnect (if he wants to).



vantramp2016 said:


> does anyone know what happened to him there's a rumor going around that he quit social media



I wonder if he feels stalked?


----------



## vantramp2016

Kim Chee said:


> I hope you're able to reconnect (if he wants to).
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he feels stalked?


i dunno if he felt stalked.. if someone was stalking me on social media id'e hit the ignore button.. i was wondering if his tumor has gotten worse though?? i always enjoyed his videos and his attitude on freedom.. i never met him in person i found this out on another site


----------



## BuiltForComfortNotSpeed

Here is a youtube link to the current and future status of happily houseless. I will also post his reply to the video asking where he is.... 

Hope this answers your questions.


Published on Jul 23, 2016
Many blogs and people in the YouTube RV community are wondering what the heck happened to Happily Houseless (Mark). 

All his video content has been removed from his channel. His Facebook is not active. 

Happily Houseless went D. B. Cooper on us all...

What the heck?

If anyone has any information please post links on the comments section.

In the meantime, I hope he is keeping his wheels on the ground!



Happily Houseless1 month ago
YES – we’re still alive! Let’s just say life is full of surprises and changes. One HUGE one, was how much we HATED being on the road.It seemed very romantic (in theory), but turned out to be full of expenses and environments, we were not too pleased with. This news is probably going to disappoint a lot of people. That's too bad.“Happily Houseless" was never about pleasing the masses. Never has been.It was about me and my desire for something more.Jess' channel (Escape Existence) was about her journey,Then we met and it became about US. What it wasn't about was……A Van, The Camper, OR an RV.It WAS about LIFE. What one man wanted to do, what one woman wanted to do. How we met. How we survived drama and trauma together. What I went through. What she went through. What WE went through.That I beat the impossible odds and survived, and then thrived.One thing we've always been from the beginning, was honest with all of you. This is no different. I was once told in a random, unsolicited email from a viewer "You don't have enough BUM in you…to survive the road."A truer sentiment has never been spoken about me. I reflect back on that; and realize what a compliment that was... We are both VERY clean people. Extremely organized people.Living in a small space with limited water, was very stressful on us both.We shower up to twice daily – good luck doing so in an RV…even plugged in, it's not like a "real" shower.We didn’t like it at all. It truly is just like full-time camping.The places we stayed were absolutely beautiful,but again, the reality of it all; was not like what we had envisioned for SO long. Jess ended up getting very sick shortly after we hit the road ending up in the hospital.After that hospital visit (like we haven’t seen enough of those!?), we decided to reevaluate our life going forward.No, we will not share too many details; Jess prefers her privacy on this matter. “NO – I was never pregnant” she says. The hint to that affect; was in regards to two furry additions to our family : ) For the record, I'm doing awesome – The tumor is completely removed and I’ve never felt better!Fortunately the Meningitis didn’t cause any lasting issues.I feel 100% and I’m killing PR’s again in the gym. Jess & I are in a great place right now, and we've made a 180’ from what we “thought” we wanted.We both wanted this so bad individually, then together. It’s what allowed us the privilege of meeting after all. We will never forget that. We are done with the RV scene; however, we will probably be back to YouTube documenting a larger part of our interests and life at some point.A LOT has changed with me following the surgery, (not to mention the effect of having such a profound near-death experience). Nothing ran us off; we left the moment YouTube became a chore.We’re thankful, as we’ve said MANY times, to all the awesome people and their support.At the same time, we cannot stress enough how important it is for people to follow THEIR OWN path.The great thing about any journey is it’s yours. Others can inspire you, but you have to gain experience from your own choices and action. No one else can do that for you. So…yes, we’re alive, we’re very happy, we're planning our wedding, and we’re NOT done with YouTube. Stay tuned & take care. BTW LineScrew...My number is still the same, man.


----------



## visionquest3311

Geez what a wus. Needing to shower twice a day and your living on the road?....

Another millenial who wants wear the idea of counter culture but can never embody the principles. For many mid 30s and under its all about a look and no substance. To my mind the whole point is to get away from societies ideals....babylon anyone..
Two showers a day is alot of wasted fresh water in a world where it is slowly disappearing. 

Great Universe save us from the Posers of the world and their voyeurs and brethren.


----------



## roughdraft

agreed, as well showering twice daily is generally very unhealthy

edit: and this man said "not like a real shower" holy fuck


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

-redacted-


----------

